# dumb swim diaper question



## N2theWoods (Jan 14, 2002)

I bought a swim diaper from Motherease.com -- and I'm not sure how to use it, is that lame or what? Do I put it on over a cloth diaper? LIke a regular cover? Am new to all this...


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm not familiar with that particular swim dipe, but I would imagine you put it on by itself. You don't want anything absorbant on your baby in the water because that would just make 'em sink.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I have a swim diaper question, too - We were at a big waterpark earlier this week, and o course they had signs around that said that all diaper-dependent babies had to wear a swim diaper. Now, I always thought that a swim diaper's sole purpose was to keep poop from getting into the pool, right? So I put Davey in either an Puffin Pants Arctic Circle without the lay-in soaker (blue flame - way cool, man!







) or one of my own pocket fitteds without the insert. They certainly did the trick just fine, but one of the lifeguards asked me if he had a swim diaper on under it. I lied and said it was a cloth swim diaper to get him off my back.

So am I wrong about the definition of a swim diaper? Is there more to it than just keeping the poop in? I mean, obviously, you aren't going to want any real absorbency, considering there's now way you'll be able to keep pee contained, yk? (Those 'sposie swim diapers baffle me - the look so padded! Why?)


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Swim diapers just catch poop. I usually just use a windpro cover for ds but I used a lot of sposie swim diapers that my mom had last year. The only time they held pee was if ds peed in them once he was out of the pool. A lot of green minded people will wash sposie swim diapers a couple of times until they are pooped in.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

That's really green! lol


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by trishshack_
*A lot of green minded people will wash sposie swim diapers a couple of times until they are pooped in.*
I'm more cheap then green and I re-wash my sposie dipes a few times to re-use. Those things are expensive!

But I choose to use those instead of cloth because its embarrassing to me to have a puddle of pee around ds when he is standing outside of the pool in a cloth swim diaper. One time he peed in my lap, creating a nice puddle around us.







The sposies dipes do hold in the pee when out of the pool. No, I don't keep them on him all day either but if we're in and out of the pool a lot, these help.

I have used the pampers (I think - whatever the more expensive ones are) and they held in the pee. I just bought some Luvs at Big Lots for $3 for 10. I'm hoping they work as well.


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, the main point is to contain the poop. The better it contains the poop, the better it is for everyone's health.
I think the Mother Ease outter is not waterproof, so I think it would tend to allow poopy fluids to leak through the material more easily than the waterproof outer swim diapers. But I don't think it really matters all that much, cuz even the disposables are bound to leak a little fluids out the top and legs, yk? There just is no way to keep it fully sealed to the child, unless the kiddo is wearing something with really tight leg and waist bindings. Ouch.


----------



## N2theWoods (Jan 14, 2002)

so are swim diapers pointless with breastfed baby poo? Seems pretty liquid to me, except for the curds...LOL


----------



## Nick-N-Holdens-Mom (Jul 12, 2003)

Quote:

There just is no way to keep it fully sealed to the child, unless the kiddo is wearing something with really tight leg and waist bindings. Ouch.
Yeah no matter what some poo is going to get out.
I guess the idea is that no one wants some kids chunk of poo floating by them.
We always used the sposie ones they seemed to hold a little better than cloth ones.
Carole[


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm a little green, but mostly cheap.

If you swim a lot, watch the clearance section of your baby departments for clearanced swim dipes.

I didn't care for the skunk smell that chlorine left in my unstuffed FB's. That's why I use a 'sposie.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Nick-N-Holdens-Mom_
*I guess the idea is that no one wants some kids chunk of poo floating by them.*
:LOL I know I sure don't!


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by N2theWoods_
*so are swim diapers pointless with breastfed baby poo? Seems pretty liquid to me, except for the curds...LOL*
No, they aren't pointless. Many swim diapers do a very good job at containing the majority of the mess. I'm just saying there is no way to keep 100% of it in.
I think if you have a baby who has runny poops (naturally- please don't take your child to a public area if they are ill with diahrrea), you should use a swim diaper that you know does a really good job at containing those kinds of poops. The reusable swim diapers you can buy at Target or disposable ones do a fairly good job at hoding in most of even a runny bf poop. I'm just not so sure about ME. They seem made more to hold a more solid poop, IMO. I have one for my kiddo for this summer.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

:LOL This is a very funny thread. :LOL

We use a Happy Heiny with no insert as a swim diaper for Cortland.


----------

